# scared of broken ear



## BluePaso (Oct 14, 2015)

Hello
My Paso Berland is a blue gsd. He's 10 weeks old. When we got him his left ear was slightly floppy while the right stood up. By the following week, both ears were standing up! Last Friday, I was bringing him into the house after a potty break and as I was setting him down (still about 2 ft away from the floor) he flopped out of my arms, landing on his head and front legs. I bawled hysterically for about an hour. It was a rough day. I feel I failed him as his mom. And what's even worse is I'm afraid I ruined his left ear in this terrible situation. It's back to being floppy and doesn't stand up anymore 

My boyfriend keeps saying I worry too much, but his ears were standing so well and now one is back to floppy.

Did I break his ear? I suck so bad, I failed my beautiful boy. ?

Picture order is - 
first: on our first day together
Second: our first week
Third: today


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I doubt you did anything, just be careful around the base of them. Their ears will do all sorts of crazy over the next 6 or 7 months.


----------



## BluePaso (Oct 14, 2015)

I hope so much that is true.
I am a worry bug, I'll admit it, but it was a terrible fall. He cried, I cried.. then cried even harder when he limped away. He was fine after the 6th step and that's when I noticed his ear wasn't standing up anymore. 

If it hasn't stood back up in a week or so, wouldi t be wise to do the popsicle/tampon trick?


----------



## CroMacster (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sure his ears will be fine. He's only ten weeks old, his ears will probably fall once or twice more before he is fully grown. No need to resort to staking them up yet. If he is 8 months old and they are not up, then maybe consider it.

Just one comment and something to learn from this experience.

When stuff like this (dropping him) happens, we as humans need to keep our emotions in check around the dogs. Rather than being sad and freaking out, we need to react in more of a "wow, that was weird, what do you think bud?" and laugh it off. Feel bad on your own time, just not around the dog or when the event happens.

I only bring this up because it won't be the last time something bad/scary happens. He might get a paw stepped on, he might react oddly to a street post, he might get scared of a dog etc etc. They are little rascals as puppies and things are going to happen. Reacting in a positive way can help shape a well balanced pup.


----------



## BluePaso (Oct 14, 2015)

CroMacster said:


> I'm sure his ears will be fine. He's only ten weeks old, his ears will probably fall once or twice more before he is fully grown. No need to resort to staking them up yet. If he is 8 months old and they are not up, then maybe consider it.
> 
> Just one comment and something to learn from this experience.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response! Hopefully we won't need to do so. And you are most certainly right about showing emotion around him. I definitely need to get myself in check with that. I've been clicker training with him today. He's starting to understand his bite inhibition! Which is awesome because he has made far too many marks on me and was biting harder.


----------



## Chai (Dec 11, 2014)

When Tchai was 9 weeks old, I took my eyes off him for 5 seconds and he managed to get his head stuck in our pool fence  he crushed his right ear and by 6 months it was very apparent it was damaged (his left ear was very firm and upright). So we took him to his breeder and she helped us strap his bad ear, and at 9 months it was up! It's never going to be as strong as the left ear, and still gets a little droopy when he sleeps, but otherwise it's pretty good.

ETA: you can see his ear form in my profile picture  he was 6-9 months at the time


----------



## Jessiicacraigg1 (Nov 25, 2015)

How's his ears? My pups were both floppy when I got her! (7 weeks) they were definitely both up by 9 weeks. Now were at 11 weeks and one fell down yesterday... I'm also freaking out. The only thing that could've happened is maybe her playing with the cat? I'm not sure.. 
Could it be teething???


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Jessiicacraigg1 said:


> How's his ears? My pups were both floppy when I got her! (7 weeks) they were definitely both up by 9 weeks. Now were at 11 weeks and one fell down yesterday... I'm also freaking out. The only thing that could've happened is maybe her playing with the cat? I'm not sure..
> Could it be teething???


This is what happened: It is a GSD puppy!! There is NO fix for this underlying condition (GSD puppy)! You will have to live with it!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Ear questions come up constantly on this forum. I would like to say that those of you worrying about the ears when they are less than 6 months should wait. Teething makes the ears go up and down almost like a dance. I have never had a problem with ears. All 5 of the German Shepherds I've had got erect ears. Some are very soft but still erect. Try not to worry. Check with your vet if not up by 7-8 months. They may help you tape them. Do not do that by yourself. All in all, unless you are trying to raise a dog for conformation ears up or down GSD's are great dogs, intelligent, and loyal and where the ears end up whether up or down doesn't really matter in the long run.


----------

